# Florida March 29th or later. Flexible.



## mcavs (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking for something in Florida like Marriott Crystal Shores in Marco Island.  Family of 2 adults and 2 young children.  Dates are somewhat flexible.


----------



## CookB (Mar 18, 2016)

PM sent to you


----------



## Janvan66 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent you a PM


----------

